# Sony slashes Playstation Price!



## IronManForever (Apr 2, 2009)

*Sony slashes Playstation 2 Price!*

*Playstation 2 will now be available for 99$ officially from April 1.* And this is not an April Fool's Joke.

I think its a really decent buy for someone who's on the lookout for an affordable timepass gaming solution. Great for friends and families!

I am thinking of buying it myself, as I fall in the criteria of a non-intensive gamer. So, you know..

Its slim, it can be hacked to do lot more than what it can. It plays DVDs and stuff. 
It has 1,900 titles in total, including 80 new titles coming out this year! 

It has pretty good graphics for what it is, a 10 year old console.



> Sony cuts price of older PlayStations to $100
> 
> While many video gamers are keeping their fingers crossed and hoping for a price cut on the $400 PlayStation 3, Sony Corp. is pulling off a bit of a switcheroo, slashing $30 off the cost -- of a PlayStation 2.
> 
> ...



AND, I deliberately did not mention exactly which Playstation it was. You guys thought it was about PS3, didnt you?


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 2, 2009)

Oops.. I forgot. Playstation 2 has the highest User base. A whopping 120 Million!


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Now I'm thinking about getting one 

Buddy, Can you please change the title of thread to *Sony slashes Playstation 2 Price* or *Sony slashes PS2 Price*


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Didn't I say that I did it all deliberately.  

And we can't change thread title, only mod/admin can.


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah. you're right about the point no. 1.

For editing thread title just edit the 1st post.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^ See? I tried it, but doesnt work. The thread title will still be older one! 

So any other guys interested in getting the console?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

For the 1st time the PS2 is worth consideration for buying.

Price in India is currently at Rs. 5990(All inclusive) which is quite good.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^ See? I tried it, but doesnt work. The thread title will still be older one! 

So any other guys interested in getting the console? I am!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> ^ See? I tried it, but doesnt work. The thread title will still be older one!


It changes for some, I did it once right after the thread was made. But was unsuccessful in trying to rename any other thread of mine.

Dunno what's the problem.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2009)

its a good news for part time gamers like me...i play only for 1-1.5 hr a day...but they say it will take 1-2 months to take effect....

and tell me one more thing...hacked ps2 is costly or cheaper then original one


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^ I want to know about that too. 
-----

Actually for me, there is no difference between a PS3 aand a PS2. The advantages that a PS3 has are almost null for me. 

- Both can play games. 
- I am not a high-end guy. Moderately good graphics does it for me.
- I will just be using it for time-pass. 
- Blue Ray? So what. I'm sure those wont be around a for a long long time. 
- Unlike VCDs and DVDs comparision, DVDs can offer a good resolution video and a 5.1 sound.
- DVD9 works for PS2. I dont need more. 
- I wont be using the WiFi anyways.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

^^
PS3 has a web browser,it can stream stuff from your PC/Mac and has many other huge advantages over PS2. Moreover,it looks damn sexy


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Do you think that my days are so bad that I would have to use a console for browsing?  

Of course these minutes advantages will be there as its a newer console and the demands of the users have increased. 

I on the other hand, only want to play games and watch DVDs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

Not all DVDs work with PS2. In fact most of them don't work. If you just wanna play games then you may go for PS2 but there are very few new games coming on PS2. It's only PC,PS3 and Xbox 360 that dominate now.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^^
- I can mod/hack it to run softwares like Linux distro and stuff. I can make a a Media Center out of it. 
- I get access to an arsenal of 1,900 games with 80 new games this year.
- I am a non-intensive gamer which I have already said. 
- Its mostly just for family and friends gathering time-pass.
- Medium kinda graphics will do for me, as long as the games are engrossing. 
- I have never gone high end, never felt the need. 
- So essentially PS3 and PS2 are not much different to me. 
- When one can do with the gfx of PSP, cant you do with PS2. So what if its not portable? 
- A price of 99$. Beat that!

I am noticing these days that after a long period of active gaming and hot releases, PS2 releases have shifted to family fun kind. The titles are less intensive, Wii like. Something that makes it even better for me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

Get it then. Total value for money for you.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^ So much to back one's claims.


----------



## max_demon (Apr 5, 2009)

Playstation 2 is the best console , the slimline is so small that we can take it anywhere , we can take it to other place with ease , can play DivX / Xvid with special softwares , Plays backup (lol)  DVDs (atlease mine does ) . DVD media is cheaper .

Just one disadvantage , doesnt support remote play


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 5, 2009)

A friend of mine told me sometime back that a PS2 costs 4k in grey market.. 
Even at 5k PS2 is worth buying..

Off Topic -
@IronManForever
Therez a typo, isn't it twitter.com?


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Oh yeah. Sorry. But then again, you got it, didnt you?
------


> Just one disadvantage , doesnt support remote play


If that means going online, PS2 does have an Ethernet port.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 5, 2009)

And do we have HD games ?
1080p ?? 1080i ?? 
At least 720p ?? Any games ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

> And do we have HD games ?
> 1080p ?? 1080i ??
> At least 720p ?? Any games ?


Haha. Nope. But the PS2 supports resolutions upto 1280x1024. 
What else can you expect from a 10 yr old console runnong on a ~300 MHz CPU with 32 MB RAM. That costs 99$.

-cut the crap-
This isnt what its about! Comparing PS3 and PS2 hardware. 

I said that for people like ME, PS2 makes much more sense than PS3. Thats it! I dont have an HDTV, I dont have ~25k to shell out for a PS3, I dont play games much, duh!

Apart that, I still feel that by all means, PS2 is much more Value to anyone looking for console. Agreed that people wont buy it, as future 'big' games will not be for PS2. 

PS2 was the MOST played console of 2008. What now? Did all of them complain that it doesnt have HD?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^+1000...cant agree with u more

For a part time gamer...5k gaming console with 1900 games to play..is enough reason for joy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

People PS2 is rock solid. Been using mine for more than 4 years now and haven't faced a single problem as yet. In fact I was playing Killzone on it some days back. Man the slim black box is one helluva thing! If you want VFM gaming then it's the way to go. There are many awesome titles for it. God Of War,God Of War,Killzone,Rathet Clank to name a few.
Go get it Ironman


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 6, 2009)

Now PS2 has become a real value for money.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 6, 2009)

And the damn PS3 is priced at 26k at Chandigarh.. better off buying a PC..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 6, 2009)

No its just that i have been severely been deprived on HD content.
My 1080p TV lies down in the dusts. :s !

So was just exited, am considering PS3 then. 
Though PS2 is cool, my friends have it. Its just that HD......

See even top of the line cards get pwnd by Crysis at Full HD.

*www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,679522/...sis-und-Far-Cry-2-OC-Heaven/Grafikkarte/News/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2009)

For people planning to get it at this point, remember one thing, the titles post 2009 aren't anything noteworthy. They are either direct ports of the next-gen consoles or some misc garbage. So for people who haven't tried out it's previous library, by all means jump into it. I have had it since last year & still have some old classic titles to try out myself. If you guys can dig deep into it's library, then there is no console on the planet which beats the PS2 in terms of it's game titles. God of War alone makes this console worth having. Trust me playing that game made my moneys worth on this console.

It even provides you the facility now to play Xvid movies from your thumb drive. So in a way you're saving the cost of getting a new Divx player. At that price point, it will provide you the utmost value for money. Get a extra Dual Shock controller & a Memory card and you're all set. I myself completed Yakuza 2 on it. I still have a lot of choices on my hand. I can't believe I played Fahrenheit on this console now after so many years of it's release. For people who are looking forward to the newer batch of titles in this year, don't bother. For people who haven't touched this console yet or played sparsely on it, now is the time.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 6, 2009)

but now most of the games come out for ps3, xbox360 and pc so its no from me again


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2009)

but brother u havent even played even 100 titles out of 1900 soo games r still new for u..

Burnout series is better then NFS..its more fun.
God of war..and wrestling games are awesome...mortal combat..smack down

Even Bully is cool...reminds me of old school days


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 6, 2009)

Still prefer a Desktop. Except in really *special* situations, PS2 is all but useless.
Most modern microcomputers can emulate PS2 100% easily.

For me, newspapers, magazines, TVs, Radios, Postal Service, gaming consoles, are all useless. My 1337 Desktop is all I need


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2009)

Good luck with you "1337" desktop emulating a PS2.


----------



## moshel (Apr 6, 2009)

i once thought of buying PS2 just because of the WWE games being released on it year after year...

but now i play them on my comp, hehehe...
still the $100 price tag is pretty compelling...hmm... 
I do wish to play God of War though....

thx for the news btw....good thing with the title dude!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2009)

@Gautham, Happy emulating PS2 games (if you succeed at it)


----------



## max_demon (Apr 7, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Oh yeah. Sorry. But then again, you got it, didnt you?
> ------
> 
> If that means going online, PS2 does have an Ethernet port.



it is streaming *ahem* Movies On PSP , thru wifi , which i use .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

Why the pirated stuff? You can also stream music,TV shows and other media from PC/Mac to PS3.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 7, 2009)

^ And that can be pirated too. Just a point.  

BTW emulating PS2 is LOL kinda thing. Having a console is better, and feels better!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Good luck with you "1337" desktop emulating a PS2.



I don't game .



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Gautham, Happy emulating PS2 games (if you succeed at it)



My friend with a P4 3.0 GHz with 1GB RAM and a 7800GTX (which is slower than a 3.5K 9500GT which is much more VFM an upgrade on a modern desktop than paying 5K for a PS2) could run PS2 games easily on his desktop.

But it involves getting illegal PS2 firmware from *ahem* sources and using it in an emulator, which I am not discussing about.

And yeah, the same desktop could easily emulate Xbox and Nintendo GameCube too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> My friend with a P4 3.0 GHz with 1GB RAM and a 7800GTX (which is slower than a 3.5K 9500GT which is much more VFM an upgrade on a modern desktop than paying 5K for a PS2) could run PS2 games easily on his desktop.
> 
> But it involves getting illegal PS2 firmware from *ahem* sources and using it in an emulator, which I am not discussing about.
> 
> And yeah, the same desktop could easily emulate Xbox and Nintendo GameCube too.


Dude we're not talking about the PC emulating the console. Let's be a bit more realistic. I can easily top your friend's configuration but that doesn't mean I will be able to run PS2 games on acceptable frame rates. The problem is not PC hardware but the software emulator, which hasn't reached perfection. Unlike the emulator which we had for PSX, the PS2's emulation is far more complicated then we think. So at this point, for 5.5k, a PS2 would be a much better option then whatever graphic upgrade you consider. If you don't game then that's your choice. I have tried this emulation thing for so long that I actually ended up buying a PS2 instead. Guess what? It's the best choice I made.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dude we're not talking about the PC emulating the console. Let's be a bit more realistic. I can easily top your friend's configuration but that doesn't mean I will be able to run PS2 games on acceptable frame rates. The problem is not PC hardware but the software emulator, which hasn't reached perfection. Unlike the emulator which we had for PSX, the PS2's emulation is far more complicated then we think. So at this point, for 5.5k, a PS2 would be a much better option then whatever graphic upgrade you consider. If you don't game then that's your choice. I have tried this emulation thing for so long that I actually ended up buying a PS2 instead. Guess what? It's the best choice I made.



+1...

Emulation sux...PS2 rox....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dude we're not talking about the PC emulating the console. Let's be a bit more realistic. I can easily top your friend's configuration but that doesn't mean I will be able to run PS2 games on acceptable frame rates. The problem is not PC hardware but the software emulator, which hasn't reached perfection. Unlike the emulator which we had for PSX, the PS2's emulation is far more complicated then we think. So at this point, for 5.5k, a PS2 would be a much better option then whatever graphic upgrade you consider. If you don't game then that's your choice. I have tried this emulation thing for so long that I actually ended up buying a PS2 instead. Guess what? It's the best choice I made.


Is it so ? Because my friend is able to play at acceptable FPS, while with GameCube and Xbox emulators, he gets better FPS than the consoles (he uses dolphin emulator for gamecube if I remember right).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> he gets better FPS than the consoles




*fc15.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/045/f/b/_lol__by_luckylinx.gif

Can you tell his system specs...?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2009)

Back to the original topic please?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
If system config is what all we need to care about then my PC can easily emulate 2-3 PS2s.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is it so ? Because my friend is able to play at acceptable FPS, while with GameCube and Xbox emulators, he gets better FPS than the consoles (he uses dolphin emulator for gamecube if I remember right).


Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 8, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> *fc15.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/045/f/b/_lol__by_luckylinx.gif
> 
> Can you tell his system specs...?


P4 3GHz, 7800GTX 512MB, 1GB RAM.
Recently upgraded to Pentium D 3GHz, 2.25GB RAM.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww.. I was looking forward to a price cut in PSP 
I've tried emulating PS2 games before and it never worked..


----------



## raksrules (Apr 8, 2009)

PS2 FTW

I mainly use it for playing those 700 MB rips and watching the same in the glory of my TV.
Pure fun


----------



## max_demon (Apr 8, 2009)

i tried emulating too when i didnt had ps2 , but it sucked . also i dont like playing on tv . and i didnt find vga box to play on tv


----------



## max_demon (Apr 8, 2009)

nvidia said:


> Aww.. I was looking forward to a price cut in PSP
> I've tried emulating PS2 games before and it never worked..


 it is of no use anyways


----------



## x3060 (Apr 8, 2009)

$99 is awesome, that's exactly what i call as value for money


----------

